# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  كل ما يتعلق بالقانون التجارى

## هيثم الفقى

www.4shared.com/file/47175714/458cae5b/___.html- اثار بيع المحل التجارى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47175712...__.htmlالأحكام القانونية الخاصة بالتجارة
http://www.4shared.com/file/54341275...__.htmlالأعمال التجارية وفق القانون الجزائرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/47175711..._.htmlالإعتداء على العلامة التجارية
http://www.4shared.com/file/49003964....htmlالتحكيــم الـتــجاري في القانون المغربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50331643.../___.htmlالسند لأمرفي القانون الجزائر
http://www.4shared.com/file/48850139...__.htmlالشركات المعاصرة والتكييف الفقهي
http://www.4shared.com/file/34108201....html-العمليات الواردة على المحل التجار
القانون التجاري _الملخص الكامل http://www.4shared.com/file/31960603/4cc90742/____.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/44514519.../____.htmlتابع شروط اكتساب صفة التاجر
http://www.4shared.com/file/54243884/860f1f8e/____.html 
شركة التضامن في القانون الجزائري
http://www.4shared.com/file/47331724...04/___.htmlعقد الشركة بصفة عامة
http://www.4shared.com/file/37110765...____.htmlقانون الأعمال و القانون التجاري
http://www.4shared.com/file/32128258...___.htmlمحاضرة في أنواع البيوع التجارية
http://www.4shared.com/file/28261342/d220e2d0/___.html 
مدخل الى القانون التجاري
www.4shared.com/file/44725288/b462ed22/____.html 
نقاط هامة في الشركة المغفلة

----------


## salah+

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع

لكن معظم الروابط لا تعمل

واتمنى ان يتوفر لديك هذا الكتاب ولكن كامل وليس ملخص




> القانون التجاري _الملخص الكامل http://www.4shared.com/file/31960603/4cc90742/____.html




في حاجة ماسة له

وان لم يتوفر لديك اتمنى ان تمدني باي كتب او مقالات تتحدث عن مجالس ادارة شركات المساهمة والجمعيه العمومية للمساهمين

في انتظار ردكم

شكرا لك


في حفظ الله
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------

